# Lawn mower leaks gas when not running!



## jason1245 (Sep 6, 2007)

My lawn mower is a Snapper Platinum Series model #LP21550. My lawn mower leaks gas when ever it is not running. And it is coming out of the carberator inlet pipe. I have already took the carberator off and check the gaskets pretty much looked all over the carb. I need some help because i cant figure it out!! Is there something i should be lookin for??? The lawnmower was giving to me as a gift but i can assume it is about 5 years old if not more. Thanks for all of you alls help!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Is it leaking where the fuel line connects to the carburetor? 

If thats the case, then the fuel line probably needs to be replaced. If it's leaking elsewhere, then the carburetor most likely needs service.

Post the model and spec/type number off of your engine.


----------



## jason1245 (Sep 6, 2007)

no its not leaking where the line goes to the carburetor. Is there somewhere on the engine that says the spec\type of engine?? I emailed the company to see if they could help me out. All i know about the mower is that, it is a Snapper Platinum Series Model LP21550 and serial number 55481437. I doubt this will help you... give me a little while to get a response from the company. Thanks for the help so far!!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The engine model number will usually be on the blower housing of the engine, it could be stamped into the housing, or may be a sticker on the housing. If the numbers are stamped they could be over the spark plug area or muffler area, if it's an overhead valve engine they may be on the valve cover.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds like a needle and seat problem


----------



## jason1245 (Sep 6, 2007)

model and spec number are: Briggs 5.5 HP Model 129802 Spec 1512-21.... does this help at all?? do you guys know of anywhere to find a bag for the mower??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor most likely needs to be cleaned out and at the very least as pyro suggested the needle and seat replaced, may need a complete rebuild kit depending on the condition of the carburetor.

Do you just need the fabric bag replaced, are do you need the entire bag kit?

If you need the kit, you will probably have to go to an authorized dealer as I have not been able to track the kit down on line (Part Number 7061396). If it's just the fabric replacement bag you need (Part Number 7028445) I found it at Jacks Small Engines on the web.


----------



## jason1245 (Sep 6, 2007)

i need the entire bag kit... i will look online for it, any good websites you go to??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It seems like the accessories for Snapper are only available through authorized dealers. You will have to see if you can find a dealer that sells parts online.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

my store is an authorized snapper dealer


----------

